# Canon iP 4500 Drucker-Problem



## SiQ (23. Mai 2010)

Hi @ ALL

Als ich heute meine Patronen gewechselt habe musste ich feststellen, dass nun bei dem Versuch ein Dokument auszudrucken ein Fehler auftrat 
Ein Screen der Fehlermeldung ist angehängt.
Zwei meiner Patronen werden nun nicht mehr erkannt, die anderen schon, obwohl ich alle gleichzeitig ausgewechselt habe 
Wisst ihr wie man den Fehler....

....behebt?
....umgeht?
.... in Zukunft vermeidet?

Danke 

MfG TwoSnake


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2010)

D.h. die leuchten auch wirklich nicht mehr? Haste die mal raus- und wieder reingetan? Sind das so billige Nachfüllteile oder original-Patronen?


----------



## SiQ (24. Mai 2010)

nein die leuchten nicht mehr! hab sie mehrmals rein/rausgesteckt!
und es sind billige nachfülldinger.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Mai 2010)

Dann liegt es evlt. an Preisspartrieb    Vlt. is deren Chip nicht o.k., oder abgelaufen oder was auch immer. Sind es Nachfüll- oder Nachbau-"Billig"-Patronen


----------



## Hatuja (24. Mai 2010)

Ja, das Problem kenne ich (bei mir selbst und auch im Bekanntenkreis) und es lag bisher immer an nicht original Patronen.

Ich empfehle jedem, die Originalen zu verwenden. Aus eigener Erfahrung spart man sich damit jede Menge Frust, Ärger, Zeit und letztendlich auch Geld.

Wenn ich, um eine funktionierende Patrone zu finden, 3 Kaufen muss à 5€, habe ich mehr Geld ausgegeben als hätte ich mir für 12€ eine Originale gekauft.
Und bei mir kamen die Nachgemachten/Aufgefüllten bei weitem nicht an die Druckqualität ran.


----------



## SiQ (24. Mai 2010)

ja aber ich drucke nicht so oft das es jetzt so brilliante patronen sein müssen. ausserdem hat mein vater den gleichen drucker und er kauft die dinger (übrigends kein nachbau sondern nachfüll). komisch nur, dass 2 von 4 nachfüllpatronen erkannt werden......
MfG


----------



## Herbboy (24. Mai 2010)

Also, grad wenn Du NICHT viel druckst, vesteh ich nicht, warum dann unbedingt billig gekauft hast ^^  normalerweise macht man das eher, wenn man viel druckt 

ich hab neulich bei hardwareversand für meinen IP3300 nen multipack rel. günstig bekommen, irgendwas mit 35€ für alle 3 Farben + 50 mal hochglanz-Fotopapier in Postkartengröße. Wenn die Tinte dann 6-12 Monate reicht, find ich es an sich auch nicht viel Geld. So was gibt es bestimmt auch fr den IP4500.


----------



## SiQ (24. Mai 2010)

ja schon nur bin ich schüler und weiss besseres mit dem geld anzufangen ^^
Danke an alle,
MfG TwoSnake


----------



## Herbboy (25. Mai 2010)

Ach, bei so was die Eltern fragen - Du brauchst den Drucker ja sicher auch für die Schule, das is ja nix zum Vergnügen   Da sollten die Dir doch unter die Arme greifen können   Ich hatte damals nicht mal nen eigenen Drucker, da war es selbstverstädnlich, dass mein Vater was für mich ausdruckte, wenn ich was brauchte.


----------



## SiQ (25. Mai 2010)

Ja war früher auch so nur kommt mein Vater erst spät von der Arbeit und ich konnte dann nicht (wegen PW) einfach an seinen PC und dort ausdrucken. Also hab ich mir den gleichen Drucker für mich gekauft (so kann ich wenigstens die Patronen schnorren ^^)


----------



## Herbboy (25. Mai 2010)

Er hat den gleichen Drucker? vlt. teste mal Deine "defekten" Patronen bei ihm - wenn die da dann gehen, is Dein Drucker wohl das problem.


----------



## SiQ (25. Mai 2010)

Hab ich schon....bei ihmgehts auch nicht. muss also iwie an der patrone liegen (seine gehen bei mir)


----------



## Herbboy (25. Mai 2010)

jo, dann is die Sache ja klar. Vlt. kannst Du die Dinger ja reklamieren. 

Ansonsten kannste mal bei zb Atelco schauen, wenn Du da einen in Deiner Nähe hast, die haben oft RELATIV günstige orginal-Patronen und auch Marken-Nachbauten zB von pelikan, also nicht ganz billig "noname" (falls Deine noname waren)


----------

